# Coming Soon to a DVD Player Near You - "Pretty Baby" on DVD!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For the avid fan of the legendary and mythical flesh-toned body suit, get your orders in early. Amazon.com  will be releasing "Pretty Baby" on DVD Nov. 18. For those of you who were born a generation too late, you just won't believe what was being shown on the 'silver screen' way back in 1978.










Ranking right up there in the scandalous portrayals of youth and seduction in the style of Kubrick's "Lolita", and Hamilton's "Laura" which never quite made it into US theaters, "Pretty Baby" caused quite a stir, even back in the stoned-age free-loving daze of the early 1970s. Introducing a barely pubescent Brooke Shields in the lead role, this Louis Malle film portrays the bizarre life of a beautiful, but not-so-innocent young girl being raised by her mother in a 1900s New Orleans bordello, repleat with surrealistic turn-of-the-century opulence.

Creating a tempest upon its release in 1978, the film quickly became a favorite of grown men, and fodder for hushed water-cooler debate about whether the young Miss Shields was wearing a flesh-colored body suit (or not) during the filming of certain, ahem, 'revealing' scenes. Once you have viewed this film in 480p resolution, the only remaining question will be just who was seducing whom.

In the current pc age of refurbished Victorian narrow-mindedness, I think this hi-res resurrection will neither fair well nor last long once the book-burning neo-puritans of our day crank up their censorship machine. So, all you Danskin buffs, get your order in early and begin practicing your 'slo-mo' skills!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, does potentially owning this DVD count as Kiddie Porn? They have made the law so wide reaching that his could be used to snare a WHOLE lot of innocent people (and semi innocent as well...... I can see them raiding Pee Wee Herman's DVD collection as we speak......)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Forget Amazon, Tonight I found a copy of "Pretty Baby" in widescreen version at Wal-Mart for $5.88. It was in the discount DVD rack near the checkouts.

$5.88 fer gosh sakes! So little for a classic.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Nick said:


> Forget Amazon, Tonight I found a copy of "Pretty Baby" in widescreen version at Wal-Mart for $5.88. It was in the discount DVD rack near the checkouts.
> 
> $5.88 fer gosh sakes! So little for a classic.


I saw this flick and you'd have to freeze frame and frame advance to catch Brooke's naughty bits. Blink and it's over with pretty much. Even back then it wasn't really necessary, only adding the very slightest to the shock value.

The story itself sucked like a 500Hp ShopVac and was only noteable in that it covered a subject which is well known to historians but not the general public probably due to the public's lack of interest in facing anything which would upset them about their notions of what the past was like. Child prostitution was once fairly common, children were once treated more as baggage than family all too often, and... wait... this sounds like 2003...

Strange how little changes.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

actually, you aren't catching brooke's naughty bits so much as you are her older sister(or else everyone connected with the film WOULD have been arrested for pandering...lol)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jrjcd, you can believe that if it serves your needs.

There is nothing "naughty" about the movie's scenes of Brooke's pre-pubescent pulchritude, or lack thereof. The human body is a beautiful thing and should not be regarded as dirty, pornographic or anything less than the truly wholesome and miraculous creation that it is.

Remember, "_pornography_ exists only in the mind of the beholder." :grin:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

.rrrriiiiggghhhtttt....

...keep saying that to yourself as the judge hammers down the gavel...lol

...and it is a fact that brooke's older sister was her body double in this film...


----------

